# Smoking time



## rstohr85 (Mar 18, 2016)

Everyone just wondering first time cold smoking bacon Wunderground of time for smoke heard anywhere from 4 hours to 34 hours.  I'm cold smoking with a amazend with dust so no other heat source any opinions would help thx


----------



## tropics (Mar 18, 2016)

rstohr85 said:


> Everyone just wondering first time cold smoking bacon Wunderground of time for smoke heard anywhere from 4 hours to 34 hours. I'm cold smoking with a amazend with dust so no other heat source any opinions would help thx


I did some back in Jan. I let mine smoke 7 hrs.

Richie

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/241579/belly-bacon-start-1-28-16


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 18, 2016)

The Dust gives a light smoke with no additional heat needed. I would run a full maze once, slice off a piece and try it. If it's good for you, you're done. Too light? Run another maze load of dust and test again...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2016)

I think 6 to 10 hours is perfect.

I tried 24 hours one time, just for the heck of it & it was way too smokey.

I think JJ's idea of testing it after the first maze is a good one. You may like your bacon smokier than me.

Al


----------



## rstohr85 (Mar 18, 2016)

Thx guys I'll let you know how it turns out













imagejpeg_0.jpg



__ rstohr85
__ Mar 18, 2016


----------



## rstohr85 (Mar 18, 2016)

imagejpeg_0.jpg



__ rstohr85
__ Mar 18, 2016





Well 18hrs of dust smoke and will never buy bacon from the store again thx again for the help everyone


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 19, 2016)

Late to the party! Bacon looks great. I always do 18-24 hours of smoke, cold, over a period of several days. 6-8 hours of smoke. Then overnight rest in fridge, then more smoke repeat. Never been overly smokey.


----------

